# DIY Pipe Rack



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello,

Since I went on an estate pipe shopping spree last month I am finding myself more and more in need of a rack to let all those pipes rest in.

I have been tossing around ideas in my head to build a DIY rack and see if I can beat the price cost of buying a nice rack. I have settled on a design using pvc pipes to build a rack that holds twenty pipes, in alternating sets of three and two.

The entire rack will measure ~20" tall by 28" wide.

Parts for the rack are:
20' | 1/2 in pvc schedule 40 pipe - About 3.50 per 10' section
56 | 1/2x1/2x1/2 t fittings - 0.49 apiece
4 | 1/2 in 90degree corner fittings - 0.29 apiece

Total cost is in the realm of 30 bucks. Somewhat cheaper than buying a pre-made rack for that amount of pipes.

I am thinking about painting the finished product. I am throwing around the idea of doing something with black and red velvet for a clean look, copper coating for more of a steampunk look, or faux bamboo (using hot glue and stain). Anyone have any other ideas?

Anyone else do a DIY pipe rack? I am planning on posting pictures and sketch of the design as I go along. As well as the finished product of course. I would be interested in seeing what others have come up with.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Buy a couple of 2x4's and a pocket knife 

....oh, and maybe some sandpaper.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> Buy a couple of 2x4's and a pocket knife
> 
> ....oh, and maybe some sandpaper.


Yeah, but where's the fun in that? :chk:chk


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Yeah, but where's the fun in that? :chk:chk


Yeah.

I live by the engineer's creed:
If it ain't broke, work on it until it is.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Yeah, but where's the fun in that? :chk:chk


You kidding? It doesn't get more paleolithic than some wood and a knife (maybe i went too far on the sandpaper).


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

sounds like a nice design...it would be cool if you used some briar wood in there too.


----------



## dartplayer1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Looking forward to the pictures:tu


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i've made mine out of 1 by's, you can get by w/minimal hand tools (coping saw). since i work in the remodeling industry i have the tools around that make it easier. once you have your design it's pretty easy.


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm right along with you on this one! I have been trying to come up with a design I am happy with for a couple weeks now as well. 

My problem is I want to incorporate the design into my current cabinet used for storing my tobacco. Just not sure yet how to do it and make it look right.

Gotta say the PVC idea is interesting for sure. Hadn't really thought of that! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, nice to see lots of interest in this topic. 

Here is the spice rack that gave me the idea for faux bamboo.

Though I would go more of this color.

I will take pics of the parts and my crappy sketch when I get home. I was gonna model in in google sketchup, but my skills at creating round things are subpar. :hn


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

I was going to try to make one from cigar boxes, but then just gave up after realizing how much work would have to be put in:hn Went to ebay and just bought one for 20$.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

*In Prog Photos*

Some pics of what I mocked up tonight. Mostly working on getting measurements and dimensions figured out right now. This will give you an idea of what I am thinking though.

http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/zarquonfrood/rack/?action=view&current=rack-0071.jpg
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/zarquonfrood/rack/?action=view&current=rack-0072.jpg
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/zarquonfrood/rack/?action=view&current=rack-0073.jpg
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/zarquonfrood/rack/?action=view&current=rack-0074.jpg
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/zarquonfrood/rack/?action=view&current=rack-0075.jpg
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/zarquonfrood/rack/?action=view&current=rack-0076.jpg
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/zarquonfrood/rack/?action=view&current=rack-0077.jpg
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/zarquonfrood/rack/?action=view&current=rack-0078.jpg


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Now that is a interesting take on the idea!



Awesome job cant wait to see it done!



Shawn


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

That's pretty cool! That would look pretty hard core just as it is in a man cave. A mans man pipe rack! :tu


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

You're not going to need to pipe dope these together... just press tight will hold fine... you don't need this to be water tight.

Some shorter T's might make it work with bents.... clever and functional.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

paperairplane said:


> You're not going to need to pipe dope these together... just press tight will hold fine


That way it would be expandable and ever changing to adapt to ones pipe collection and could be reconfigured to fit the feng shui of the man cave its in.

Do man caves even have feng shui?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Nabinger16 said:


> Do man caves even have feng shui?


*No!*
It's strictly forbidden.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> 56 | 1/2x1/2x1/2 t fittings - 0.49 apiece


Good news, home depot has them for 0.25 apiece. There goes half the cost!



ssutton219 said:


> Now that is a interesting take on the idea!
> Awesome job cant wait to see it done!
> Shawn


Thanks!



Nabinger16 said:


> That's pretty cool! That would look pretty hard core just as it is in a man cave. A mans man pipe rack! :tu


Now I just need a man cave! I am leaning towards the copper painted if I can get it to look good. Gonna test it out on some short scrap pieces first.



paperairplane said:


> You're not going to need to pipe dope these together... just press tight will hold fine... you don't need this to be water tight.
> Some shorter T's might make it work with bents.... clever and functional.


I am not planning on cementing them I think. They fit pretty secure and I am not putting much weight on them.



Nabinger16 said:


> That way it would be expandable and ever changing to adapt to ones pipe collection and could be reconfigured to fit the feng shui of the man cave its in. Do man caves even have feng shui?


From Urban Dictionary:
1. Man Cave:


 A room, space, corner or area of a dwelling that is specifically reserved for a male person to be in a solitary condition, away from the rest of the household in order to work, play, involve himself in certain hobbies, activities without interuption. This area is usually decorated by the male that uses it without interferance from any female influence. 


Feng Shui = no




Hermit said:


> *No!*
> It's strictly forbidden.


:tpd:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I thought about building one from plexiglass with holes drilled in it. Using rubber grommits in the holes you could hang the pipes by the stems. That was about 6 months worth of thinking then finally I won two on Ebay and bought another from a forum member. Problem solved :bl


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Hah! Not at all what I had envisioned when reading your first post but very cool!! :tu

My only concern would be that the hard PVC edge on the ring of the T that the pipe bowls rest against could cause a ding in your pipes in that spot over time with repeated removal/insertion. 

Maybe hit those outer edges with some sand paper to smooth them down to a rounded edge rather then two flats if that makes sense..?


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

So how did your pipe rack project go?


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Big D KC said:


> So how did your pipe rack project go?


Ive got a six pipe version done, but I have been getting into pipe making, so I put this project on hold. Too many irons in the fire.

I will pick it back up and finish the twenty rack one when I get time, or I may do a tool holder instead since I am getting tools for woodworking (bench grinder/belt sander, lathe, etc).

Thanks for looking though! I'll post when I finish it.


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Right on, something I would like to take a try at myself is pipe carving!

So today I was bored, decided to take a lunch break and go browse around at lowe's at materials for a couple ideas I had been throwing around my head for a pipe rack.

I wanted it to be cheap, easy to assemble, and expandable/configurable. This is the best solution I came up with and as I thought the pipes fit in it perfectly!!

The materials list is pretty easy, two 24"x8" return air vent grille's! A whopping $10ea! Add to that some scrap 1/2" by aprox 1/2" MDF leftovers that I used for offset's to lift the grille's off the wall a bit. Some double sided sticky tape to hold them on with and walla! Instant expandable/configurable wall mounted pipe rack, that doesn't look too shabby for any man cave!!

The Materials:



















Here is where I sticky taped the small blocks of MDF scrap to the back for equally spaced offset from the wall. This give the pipes more room for the bit to slide into.
(I predrilled the holes in the center blocks for the mounting screws):










Here it is mounted on the wall, no pipes:









With pipes. I liked them better bowl down. And since I use the softy bits, they fit better with the vent grates facing downwards. If I wasn't using softies, I would recommend facing the vents up to keep the pipes more secure!










And here is another shot, with the Ben Tolman print, and my baccy cabinet:


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

That looks super! Cheap and easy, not to mention you still have room for like a zillion more pipes.

I prob wouldn't use it without the softies though.

My friend and I were discussing how we should buy a bunch of the softies and mark them as pipe condoms. Mark them up a bit and make a killing. Haha, that is pretty much what they are anyway.


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Actually they are really secure in there! Only suggestion I would make, is if you were to use this setup without the softies, I would face the grill vents upwards. This would give the added benefit of some resistance against the buttons. It would make the pipes stick out a little bit further that way, but not really a concern I don't think.

I happen to like the softies. When I first started smoking a few months back I learned pretty quick with my cob that I am a clencher, and chewer! I gnawed the first one up pretty good! I knew then and there when I got better pipes the softies were the way to go to keep from trashing the bits! Took me a little bit to get used to them but I love using them now!


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nabinger16 said:


> Do man caves even have feng shui?


Yep.. she is my cute little oriental maid... don't tell the old lady though...


----------

